# VERTICAL SS Cable Railings



## yetanotherdeck (May 1, 2016)

Just looking for some ideas. Customer wants SS Cable Railings with cables running VERTICALLY. Have searched online and most everything is geared toward horizontal rails.
They want 4 x 4 posts with white composite post sleeves, white solar post caps, SS Vertical cables approx 3"OC. A top cap to match decking which most likely will be Trex Transcend.

My concern is that if the top rail and bottom rails are of composite materials, then they will bow up and down as I apply tension to the cables.

Anyone done this same design ? Have any suggestions for materials options ?.
Thanks in advance for your helpful comments .


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

You need some kind of stability mid bar that holds the top rail to the bottom rail.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's also probably going to be stupidly expensive. Almost all the cost from cable rail is in the terminations so a 20' length isn't much more than a 3' length(about $3.50). Each of those baluster sections is going to cost a bundle. How does $150 per linear foot of railing sound?


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Supply yard near me sells an aluminum and steel cable railing, vertical cables. Product is called Verticable. About $240 for each six foot section. Trimmable. 

Supply yard is called Chelsea Lumber in Chelsea, MI


----------



## yetanotherdeck (May 1, 2016)

OK, will check em out ..... thanks


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

While like others said,the cost could be considerably more. I will say this though,it actually seems to make more sense to me. The horizontal cables seem like a recipe for disaster. They shout to every kid,CLIMB ON ME !


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

If climbing was really that great a hazard then we shouldn't have planters or grills or moveable furniture on decks either because kids can climb those and get over the rail. Heck, don't allow two kids on a deck at the same time in case one kid helps lift the other one!

My wife drives my nuts with this crap, she has these guards that prevent us from opening the windows more than 6" so a kid doesn't fall out the window. Why the hell would my 6 year old jump out a window and my 2 year old can't even reach the damn things. I'm going to the Things I Hate thread.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

fjn said:


> While like others said,the cost could be considerably more. I will say this though,it actually seems to make more sense to me. The horizontal cables seem like a recipe for disaster. They shout to every kid,CLIMB ON ME !


Actually they don't.

In 2001 the ICC (International Code Council) removed the ladder effect restriction on horizontal railings and the questions of safety were revisited recently in a three year study concluded in 2008. The ICC concluded that the most current documentation shows no indication that a problem exist with climbable guard rails and that there has not been sufficient justification established to mandate a higher level of climb-ability restriction on guard rails than what is currently required in the 2006 ICC codes. In summary the current ICC developed codes, The International building Code, does not prohibit climbable or horizontal railings.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

These guys manufacture Stainless systems for railings, http://www.suncorstainless.com/

They have tech assistance and product application specialists that will help you pick the right product.


----------



## yetanotherdeck (May 1, 2016)

*Vertical SS Cable Railing ...Completed*

Job Completed, Customer Happy ........ railing cost was approx $40 LF


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

What system did you end up using? How was the install? 

Thanks for the follow up too. It's nice to know how it went 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## yetanotherdeck (May 1, 2016)

*SS Vertical Cable Rail*

Insta Rail ..... very easy install. I selected Ipe for the horizontal rails, looks great and wont bow with cables under tension.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Actually they don't.
> 
> In 2001 the ICC (International Code Council) removed the ladder effect restriction on horizontal railings and the questions of safety were revisited recently in a three year study concluded in 2008. The ICC concluded that the most current documentation shows no indication that a problem exist with climbable guard rails and that there has not been sufficient justification established to mandate a higher level of climb-ability restriction on guard rails than what is currently required in the 2006 ICC codes. In summary the current ICC developed codes, The International building Code, does not prohibit climbable or horizontal railings.


I got into it a couple times with inspectors out here over that. We use 2009 IRC, but the city added their own addendum prohibiting horizontal cable rails. Stupidest damned thing ive ever heard.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Vertical...g-Kit-for-42-in-High-Railings-90642/206183728

fortress has em too. 

i know im late.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

EthanB said:


> If climbing was really that great a hazard then we shouldn't have planters or grills or moveable furniture on decks either because kids can climb those and get over the rail. Heck, don't allow two kids on a deck at the same time in case one kid helps lift the other one!
> 
> My wife drives my nuts with this crap, she has these guards that prevent us from opening the windows more than 6" so a kid doesn't fall out the window. Why the hell would my 6 year old jump out a window and my 2 year old can't even reach the damn things. I'm going to the Things I Hate thread.


I'm late to this, but I just broke a cold sweat as a memory returned due to your post.

Several years ago I visited friends in Providence who had a roof deck (3rd floor), rambunctious two-year old and deck furniture. "Oh, the patio door is locked unless someone is up here." That was scary for me because the kid was non-stop action.

I thought those window tabs were to make it a little harder to get in. Learn something new every day.


----------

